# Smoke...or lack there of



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

So I replaced the wiring harness on my K325 (new Portlines harness, added the 5th wire as shown in wiring diagrams for this loco.) Bench tested it before putting it all back together. Ran perfectly. Smoked great, even at low speeds. Fantastic!

Put it all back together. Still runs great, but the smoke output is weak. Took the shells back off to make sure I didn't mess/short something during re-assembly. Everything's okay, smoke still weak.

I'm wondering if replacing the wick/wire with a fine tuning of the wire length (per instructions on portlines site) would possibly cure this?

I just love copious amounts of smoke on a running AF train. My 283 is a fantastic smoker. I'd like the K325 to smoke as well as the 283.

Any suggestions/tips from the group?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, I can't leave well enough alone. I have a new wick, element, tool and funnel ordered from Portlines. I must have smoke!!!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The more smoke, the less lifespan of the smoke element..I usually have about 8-12 turns on my elements. I too love lots of smoke!!!


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

flyernut said:


> The more smoke, the less lifespan of the smoke element..I usually have about 8-12 turns on my elements. I too love lots of smoke!!!


With the cost of a new wick and wire being about $4, I'd just as soon have lots of smoke and figure you'll be tearing into the guts of your loco once in a while. 

Then again, I'm not particularly normal!!! :laugh:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't mean to suggest anything ridiculous, but the obvious has not yet been mentioned -- have you given it a good amount of smoke fluid to sufficiently wet the wick?


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I don't mean to suggest anything ridiculous, but the obvious has not yet been mentioned -- have you given it a good amount of smoke fluid to sufficiently wet the wick?


Yep.:thumbsup:

My 283 took a bit of coaxing and a good amount a fluid to bring it back to life. I didn't want to do too much....like how much are you talking about?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I guess it depends on how old the wick is and if it is dried out and stiff. Sometimes, enough fluid will rejuvenate it and it will perform fine. Other times maybe not. I would start with 10-15 drops allowing it to soak for a few minutes, then trying it. If still nothing, maybe try to repeat that once or twice more. However, if it doesn't respond after that, it may need to be rebuilt as you originally mentioned.

I take it from the original posting, you have done nothing with the smoke unit -- that means it is still as you received it? Be sure to check the wiring again for good solder connections or shorts. If this fails to resolve it, then I'd clean it and rebuild it.


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, it's just an under performer...if I give it a good long blast in neutral, it'll smoke good for 30 seconds or so. Judging by headlamp brightness, I'd say it doesn't get the voltage the smoke unit in my 283 does (which is a fabulous smoker.). A fresh wick and a shortened heating element may cure this problem...I hope.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe I wasn't thinking straight - is this smoke in tender (S.I.T.)??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Maybe I wasn't thinking straight - is this smoke in tender (S.I.T.)??


Don't believe so. On many of the newer steamers, you can pump up the voltage during neutral and when you put it in f or r, you get a nice big puff of smoke. My 283's do it, as well as my K335, and some others.


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Flyernut has it right.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

You can test the unit to see if it needs new wiring. I believe that it should give you a reading between 29-42 ohms(un-powered) If your reading is in that range, keep soaking the wick and it should come back to life.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Stillakid said:


> You can test the unit to see if it needs new wiring. I believe that it should give you a reading between 29-42 ohms(un-powered) If your reading is in that range, keep soaking the wick and it should come back to life.


Sounds kinda x-rated,lol....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Whadda do to "power" it -- drop a Viagra down the smoke stack?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Whadda do to "power" it -- drop a Viagra down the smoke stack?


Yep, see what I started!!


----------

